
Mozilla Quantum - richardboegli
https://wiki.mozilla.org/Quantum
======
webmaven
Worth noting that one of the (possible) outputs of the Servo project is an
Electron-like runtime:

[https://github.com/servo/servo/issues/7379](https://github.com/servo/servo/issues/7379)

